# PRO TIP: HERE'S HOW YOU BLOCK NEW LYFT LINE/UBER POOL PICK-UPS AND COLLAPSE THE SYSTEM



## Trump Economics

Backstory:

Desperate for money > accepted a Lyft Line call from Pasadena to Los Angeles International Airport (about 30 miles) > got pinged to pick-up another passenger about 10 minutes in > saw the look on my current passenger's face (first time using Lyft) > took action > went into Airplane mode > dropped the passenger off at the Airport > collected the fee for one call/passenger > moved on with my day (acceptance rating at 100%). And when I turned Airplane mode off, the other call was cancelled -- Lyft does this when it senses you going the wrong way after a call has been accepted, when you go into Airplane mode to avoid calls on a regular basis, etc.

Particulars: using Google Maps and Apple Music -- both of which will continue to work, but you may have to download your music to your phone or adjust your sync/playlist settings.

_*MOVING FORWARD: *_

Pick-up your Lyft Line/Uber Pool passenger and go into Airplane mode.

Fact: they can not ding your acceptance rating for a call that your phone did not receive due to poor reception, and they must pay you for the call that you're on.

From this day forward, you will never have a shared ride again, and you will inadvertently drive Uber and Lyft's crowning achievements right into the ground.

Just think -- there will no longer be a reason to charge a passenger a lower rate for a ride that isn't shared, as drivers -- like me -- have finally figured out a workaround.

_Thanks, TE, but what if Lyft or Uber initially pings me with 2 calls? And what if....? _

Doesn't matter.

Just drive to the first passenger, arrive, begin the call, and go into Airplane mode. The other call(s) will auto cancel, be cancelled by the passenger, or, if they get stuck in the system (Lyft likes to do this intentionally to make it difficult for you to move on to other calls and feed yourself), let the 90 sec. timer(s) expire, hit no-show, and drop off the person in your backseat as usual.

Youre welcome.

*UPDATE*: So, the awesome company that is the Lyft Payday Loan app just pinged me with two Lyft Line calls at once, but didn't display the second pick-up until passenger #1 had been collected. SNEAKY. Picked up passenger #1 > went into Airplane mode > took them straight to their destination > waited for the timer > marked passenger #2 (still stuck in the queue) as a no-show > hit drop off on passenger #1 > acceptance rating dropped. So this trick is only going to work if a second passenger hasn't already been added to the route. Specifically, they can't ding your acceptance rating if your phone doesnt have reception in order to receive the ping -- that would be ghosting, and then they could just email you and be like, "You failed to collect 20 pings today (out of nowhere), you're fired," and it's class-action lawsuit season all over again.

As a reminder, YOU CAN NOT BE TERMINATED FOR YOUR ACCEPTANCE RATING, so if you're not trying for a dangling carrot (Bonus), feel free to keep breaking the system with me. Solo rides (every time) feel so DAMN good! 

-TE










*Want more dirty deets on Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


----------



## PepeLePiu

So happy that we don't have Line or Pool here, but is good to know in case that it ever find its way here.


----------



## Certain Judgment

Or, alternatively, if everyone were to simply stop accepting Line and Pool pings, the system would collapse as well.


----------



## Trump Economics

Certain Judgment said:


> Or, conversely, if everyone stopped accepting Line and Pool pings, the system would collapse as well.


Yea, that will happen


----------



## Certain Judgment

Is the mileage for the current trip still tracked while in airplane mode, or will it shortchange you?


----------



## Trump Economics

Certain Judgment said:


> Is the mileage for the current trip still tracked while in airplane mode, or will it shortchange you?


Good question. No, I received the full amount, and the system began tracking my location again once cellular data returned to normal. Essentially, you're dealing with an algorithm that pieces information together all day, and it pays you from the moment of pick-up to the moment you hit drop-off (from beginning time to end time, and from pick-up point to drop-off point).


----------



## Puffballs

I see that GPS is still active and working even in airplane mode.
It makes me think that Lyft app may still be able to track your movement. Turning off GPS might be a better solution if you want to be vanished completely.


----------



## Jamesp1234

There was a thread on this technique and that Lyft was onto the people doing it...They included a screenshot of the notice:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-does-know-youre-skipping.150660/#post-2247815


----------



## DidIDoThat

Leave GPS on, the app can track your path so you get paid properly, path data gets sent once data connection is established.

Please note, that they can tell if you enable airplane mode.

Also note, those using GPS spoofing, they are tracking your use of it as well, as they can tell when you are not using GPS from the device (at least on android this is a known fact) and are silently recording it.


----------



## Trump Economics

Puffballs said:


> I see that GPS is still active and working even in airplane mode.
> It makes me think that Lyft app may still be able to track your movement. Turning off GPS might be a better solution if you want to be vanished completely.


Yes, the app is tracking your movements and will transmit that information once data reception returns, but worry not about vanishing. The objective is to stop additional calls.



Jamesp1234 said:


> There was a thread on this technique and that Lyft was onto the people doing it...They included a screenshot of the notice:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-does-know-youre-skipping.150660/#post-2247815


That's a general disclaimer that displays when you avoid your initial ping (normal call, Lyft Line, etc.). Some drivers were going into Airplane mode in order to avoid the request and keep their acceptance rating intact. And for a while, it worked. At this time, there are no screenshots for going into Airplane mode while you're still on a call.


----------



## Skinny1

I never do line but had a 100% come through and decided to take and try this method,

I picked up first pax, got her destination and put into map. I didn't airplane mode, I just closed the lyft app. Well when I got to the destination and opened the app the other pax was waiting for me and called me......

I played dumb and luckily he canceled.

I will stick to no line rides.


----------



## Jagent

Nice tip! Anything that throws a wrench into the pool/line mechanism is great to know about.


----------



## Trump Economics

Skinny1 said:


> I never do line but had a 100% come through and decided to take and try this method,
> 
> I picked up first pax, got her destination and put into map. I didn't airplane mode, I just closed the lyft app. Well when I got to the destination and opened the app the other pax was waiting for me and called me......
> 
> I played dumb and luckily he canceled.
> 
> I will stick to no line rides.


Good to know. I've done it a few times now and I've only gotten texts that say "So and so have cancelled the request" as soon as I resume data connectivity.

It's possible the app was still running in the background, they were stacking calls, it was added the moment you came back online, etc.

Either way, I don't respond to Lyft phone numbers, unknown numbers, etc., so the passenger would've gotten my voicemail, followed by a no-show at 90 seconds.

Thus far, I'm really happy. Not having to do multiple stops is a HUGE stress reliever. I feel very 2015 again.


----------



## Kodyhead

Certain Judgment said:


> Or, alternatively, if everyone were to simply stop accepting Line and Pool pings, the system would collapse as well.


From the articles i read they lose more by the driver accepting the ride and nobody else being picked up, from the master minion article i read.


----------



## unPat

Just make a tinfoil case for your phone. Lyft will never know what happen.


----------



## Trump Economics

Kodyhead said:


> From the articles i read they lose more by the driver accepting the ride and nobody else being picked up, from the master minion article i read.


Yup, I've read that, too. It's all spin. Take Pool/Line and make the world a better place. Reduce emissions. Be a part of the future. We're relevant.

Although, to be fair, not sure I agree with the double speak.

How do you lose money when you're not doing anything? They love to stack Pool/Line calls and take a booking fee with every ping, in addition to 20-25%.

If you're losing money (as they have been for years), perhaps it isn't call "growing," it's called "gambling."

Last time I checked, the House always wins.

#orwellian










unPat said:


> Just make a tinfoil case for your phone. Lyft will never know what happen.





unPat said:


> Just make a tinfoil case for your phone. Lyft will never know what happen.


----------



## Skinny1

As someone who has been slapped for cancels.... extended cutoff from the app and showing my account as deactivated for 24 hours...

I am going to avoid doing this and line all together. Good Luck , as many complaints as I have I still like access to making my weekly quota when I do drive.

My strategy now is close pickups only and PT only if I am sitting in the zone ... no way am I leaving it for a regular ride.


----------



## DeplorableDonald

Skinny1 said:


> As someone who has been slapped for cancels.... extended cutoff from the app and showing my account as deactivated for 24 hours...
> 
> I am going to avoid doing this and line all together. Good Luck , as many complaints as I have I still like access to making my weekly quota when I do drive.
> 
> My strategy now is close pickups only and PT only if I am sitting in the zone ... no way am I leaving it for a regular ride.


Do whatever you need to do to make yourself profitable. Lyft and Uber have no regard for your profitability, therefore I don't for theirs.

Recently I found out in my market, with Uber if you pick up a surging Pool, every subsequent rider is at that surge rate too. This was at 2.5X so it was a $40 ride in 35 minutes. I don't think Lyft does this with Line so I won't be doing Line. Period.

Uber I use the No New Requests button for every trip, Pool or UberX. Reason being I want to see what surge is when I dropoff. Nothing worse than a dropoff and realizing a short distance away is a surge but you get base rate rides. Also using the No New Requests button means more likelihood of surge as there are less cars available.

I also like costing Uber as much money as possible, so I use the No New Requests button a LOT. Unless it's 2.5X or higher, then bring on additional riders hopefully going long distances. I love Boost too. Most of my Boost rides *cost* Uber money. The payout says -$1.79. Does my black heart good knowing I'm helping them burn through Saudi investor money.

Lyft if it's not a PT ride I don't take it. I don't do PDB or AHG so my acceptance rate is IDGAF.

Do what makes YOU the most money. Remember Uber and Lyft need you more than you need them. Otherwise they wouldn't have such abhorrent attrition rates.


----------



## Puffballs

DeplorableDonald said:


> Recently I found out in my market, with Uber if you pick up a surging Pool, every subsequent rider is at that surge rate too. This was at 2.5X so it was a $40 ride in 35 minutes. I don't think Lyft does this with Line so I won't be doing Line. Period.


I agree with you on this. I once had a Line pax going to NoHo from Century City telling me that Uber pool quoted nearly $43 while Lyft line was only $21. 
The worst part was I had to pick up another pax in Beverly Hills on the way who was heading to Hollywood Hills near Laurel Canyon which made me climb up the hill for 15 mins. (Imagine how bad traffic could be on Laurel Canyon road at 5:30 pm on a Friday.)
That ride took me nearly 2 hours and gave me only $17 with no tips.
I really hate Lyft line. It really sucks balls.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

If you do not get a match on a U-Pool, do you not simply get the below substandard U-Pool pay for the trip?

As I understand it, if you do not get a match on Lyft Line, I understand that you get the substandard regular Lyft rate.

It has been a while since I accepted a U-Pool, but the last time that I received a non-matched trip, I received the below substandard U-Pool pay.


----------



## Trump Economics

Skinny1 said:


> As someone who has been slapped for cancels.... extended cutoff from the app and showing my account as deactivated for 24 hours...
> 
> I am going to avoid doing this and line all together. Good Luck , as many complaints as I have I still like access to making my weekly quota when I do drive.
> 
> My strategy now is close pickups only and PT only if I am sitting in the zone ... no way am I leaving it for a regular ride.


Your cancellation rate and your acceptance rate aren't the same thing, and my acceptance rate hasn't dropped as of this reply. But I understand your need to be vigilant.



DeplorableDonald said:


> Do whatever you need to do to make yourself profitable. Lyft and Uber have no regard for your profitability, therefore I don't for theirs.
> 
> Recently I found out in my market, with Uber if you pick up a surging Pool, every subsequent rider is at that surge rate too. This was at 2.5X so it was a $40 ride in 35 minutes. I don't think Lyft does this with Line so I won't be doing Line. Period.
> 
> Uber I use the No New Requests button for every trip, Pool or UberX. Reason being I want to see what surge is when I dropoff. Nothing worse than a dropoff and realizing a short distance away is a surge but you get base rate rides. Also using the No New Requests button means more likelihood of surge as there are less cars available.
> 
> I also like costing Uber as much money as possible, so I use the No New Requests button a LOT. Unless it's 2.5X or higher, then bring on additional riders hopefully going long distances. I love Boost too. Most of my Boost rides *cost* Uber money. The payout says -$1.79. Does my black heart good knowing I'm helping them burn through Saudi investor money.
> 
> Lyft if it's not a PT ride I don't take it. I don't do PDB or AHG so my acceptance rate is IDGAF.
> 
> Do what makes YOU the most money. Remember Uber and Lyft need you more than you need them. Otherwise they wouldn't have such abhorrent attrition rates.


I mean, I'm taking someone for less than a normal fare, but the bottom line is this: if every driver did this, Uber and Lyft would have to abandon carpooling. There would be no incentive to keep it going if every passenger rides alone at a lower rate.

Collapse. The. System.



Another Uber Driver said:


> If you do not get a match on a U-Pool, do you not simply get the below substandard U-Pool pay for the trip?
> 
> As I understand it, if you do not get a match on Lyft Line, I understand that you get the substandard regular Lyft rate.
> 
> It has been a while since I accepted a U-Pool, but the last time that I received a non-matched trip, I received the below substandard U-Pool pay.


Yes, both are paid at a nominal rate.


----------



## Certain Judgment

Hey TE, you mentioned you never answer phone calls fron Lyft, so what do you do when a pax is trying to call you to help you find them?


----------



## Trump Economics

I text. No need to talk. I just tell them it messes up my navigation. Occasionally I'll answer, but for the most part I don't. This allows me to have the pick-up address, conversation, etc. in writing.


----------



## Certain Judgment

Trump Economics said:


> I text. No need to talk. I just tell them it messes up my navigation. Occasionally I'll answer, but for the most part I don't. This allows me to have the pick-up address, conversation, etc. in writing.


How do you text with Lyft? It only gives me the option to call them in the app.


----------



## Trump Economics

Certain Judgment said:


> How do you text with Lyft? It only gives me the option to call them in the app.


Save the phone number that your phone dials when you call the passenger -- text it. The number is always the same unless you're on Lyft Line.


----------



## AllenChicago

Certain Judgment said:


> Or, alternatively, if everyone were to simply stop accepting Line and Pool pings, the system would collapse as well.


I don't care if the system collapses. I just hate Line rides. Quit accepting any of them several months ago.


----------



## Trump Economics

AllenChicago said:


> I don't care if the system collapses. I just hate Line rides. Quit accepting any of them several months ago.


Haha -- I do! Gonna burn it to the ground


----------



## Adieu

Except....Lyft DOES do this with line

Always has.

Carryover surge on UberPool is a recent clone of an old LyftLine policy.



DeplorableDonald said:


> Recently I found out in my market, with Uber if you pick up a surging Pool, every subsequent rider is at that surge rate too. This was at 2.5X so it was a $40 ride in 35 minutes. I don't think Lyft does this with Line so I won't be doing Line. Period.
> 
> Uber I use the No New Requests button for every trip, Pool or UberX. Reason being I want to see what surge is when I dropoff. Nothing worse than a dropoff and realizing a short distance away is a surge but you get base rate rides. Also using the No New Requests button means more likelihood of surge as there are less cars available.
> 
> I also like costing Uber as much money as possible, so I use the No New Requests button a LOT. Unless it's 2.5X or higher, then bring on additional riders hopefully going long distances. I love Boost too. Most of my Boost rides *cost* Uber money. The payout says -$1.79. Does my black heart good knowing I'm helping them burn through Saudi investor money.
> 
> Lyft if it's not a PT ride I don't take it. I don't do PDB or AHG so my acceptance rate is IDGAF.
> 
> Do what makes YOU the most money. Remember Uber and Lyft need you more than you need them. Otherwise they wouldn't have such abhorrent attrition rates.


----------



## Trump Economics

I was wondering when you were gonna show up. I waited. And waited. And waited. And now you're here.










Adieu said:


> Except....Lyft DOES do this with line
> 
> Always has.
> 
> Carryover surge on UberPool is a recent clone of an old LyftLine policy.


----------



## DeplorableDonald

Adieu said:


> Except....Lyft DOES do this with line
> 
> Always has.
> 
> Carryover surge on UberPool is a recent clone of an old LyftLine policy.


I thought I got a few Line rides where one was PT and one wasn't. Maybe I was wrong since Line payouts are so shitty even with PT they were low.

I will take your word for it since you, up until recently, were Lyft's #1 fan. Now you're speaking truth.

You're like Finn in The Force Awakens. You were one of the bad guys, saw the light and joined the Resistance.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny

All of this is in-necessary and stupid. Take the first call, then click on go offline after current trips. You will not receive any more pings.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Awesome thread! Bigly! Thanks!


----------



## Uberbrent

I have a question for the pool areas - we don't currently have this in the Dallas area, but it's probably coming. How does uber pool know how many passengers got in at the first stop? If you're driving uberx and pick up a family on the first stop, how would you pick up at the additional stops?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

Pool and Line allow only 1 or 2 riders.


----------



## Trump Economics

I feel same way about your reply.

"Last Ride" only prevents you from going beyond your original destination. Fact: the Lyft Payday Loan app can still ping you with 30 calls along the way.










Shea F. Kenny said:


> All of this is in-necessary and stupid. Take the first call, then click on go offline after current trips. You will not receive any more pings.





Uberbrent said:


> I have a question for the pool areas - we don't currently have this in the Dallas area, but it's probably coming. How does uber pool know how many passengers got in at the first stop? If you're driving uberx and pick up a family on the first stop, how would you pick up at the additional stops?


When the passenger gets in you mark +1 to indicate whether or not the pax has a guest (2 people in total). The system then goes, two seats are left on the bus, so who else can we add to public transportation?



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Pool and Line allow only 1 or 2 riders.


You guys are scaring me with these replies. If it's your first week driving for Uber or Lyft, you're looking at the wrong thread.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/required-reading-for-new-lyft-drivers-and-some-old-ones.159692/#post-2378094


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

So you can pick up more than 1 or 2 riders at each stop? I only knew of a plus 1 so you could tell if the ride was 1 or 2 riders. How do you pick up more that 2 and still be able to pick up more?


----------



## Luber4.9

Beware:

If you pick up the first passenger in a Lyft Line at 100% Prime Time and they add a pax to the line with no Prime Time, your %100 percent Prime Time turns into 50%.

If they add a third pax with no Prime Time your 100% can become as low as 25%.


----------



## Jamesp1234

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> *Pool and Line allow only 1 or 2 riders.*


Not sure that is true - I've had a 6er before (back during the holidays).

Atlanta:
1 Picked up 1 going to the airport from up near Brookhaven
2 Picked up 2nd going a short distance toward the airport on Buckhead
3 Picked up number 3 going sort of toward the airport 
2 Dropped off number 2
4 Picked up number 4 going up a one way street away from the airport (???)
4 Dropped off number 4 (yep, a 3 block run)
5 Picked up number 5 and back toward the airport
3 Dropped off number 3 back toward the airport
5 Dropped off number 5
6 Picked up number 6 at the walmart going to the airport
6 Dropped off number 6 at the north terminal for work
1 Dropped off number 1 at the south terminal

Total time was an hour (number 1 was 30 minutes late). The only one with bags was number 1. She complained and I told her to contact support.

Another reason why I don't play with pools if I can help it.

Had a 3 downtown before as well.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut

Luber4.9 said:


> Beware:
> 
> If you pick up the first passenger in a Lyft Line at 100% Prime Time and they add a pax to the line with no Prime Time, your %100 percent Prime Time turns into 50%.
> 
> If they add a third pax with no Prime Time your 100% can become as low as 25%.


No, it doesn't do this. Originally I thought you got paid the highest Prime Time on the rides...But apparently it is the FIRST passenger's PT rate:

"Because Prime Time reflects real-time demand, it changes continually. It might be 25% Prime Time at 5 PM as people are leaving work, and 200% Prime Time at 5:05 PM if a big concert is in town, too. If you're in a Line ride, Prime Time is based on the time your first passenger requests your ride. See additional details."

Obviously they meant "rate" not "time" in that sentence...Someone might want to point that out to them.

I know you're wrong because last week I did a 350% Line ride with 4 separate riders (rain), and the uptown people were definitely not on 350% (the 2nd and 3rd pax).

This is still another reason not to take Line though...you can clearly imagine a situation where you pick up a 100% Line, but the other PAX are paying 150% or 200%...

On the other hand, sometimes these chained lines when the city is on high surge can be really lucrative...That line I did the other week netted me $50 and I only drove like 5 miles (all that time rate.)


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

I really didn't think my explanation was so difficult. EACH PICKUP can only be 1 or 2 riders. If I am wrong about that please let me know as it has been awhile since I drove for Lyft. The total number of riders in the car at any one time would never exceed 4 for Lyft Line or Uber Pool.


----------



## empresstabitha

Trump Economics said:


> Backstory:
> 
> Desperate for money > accepted a Lyft Line call from Pasadena to Los Angeles International Airport (about 30 miles) > got pinged to pick-up another passenger about 10 minutes in > saw the look on my current passenger's face (first time using Lyft) > took action > went into Airplane mode > dropped the passenger off at the Airport > collected the fee for one call/passenger > moved on with my day (acceptance rating at 100%). And when I turned Airplane mode off, the other call was cancelled -- Lyft does this when it senses you going the wrong way after a call has been accepted, when you go into Airplane mode to avoid calls on a regular basis, etc.
> 
> Particulars: using Google Maps and Apple Music -- both of which will continue to work, but you may have to download your music to your phone or adjust your sync/playlist settings.
> 
> _*MOVING FORWARD: *_
> 
> Pick-up your Lyft Line/Uber Pool passenger and go into Airplane mode.
> 
> Fact: they can not ding your acceptance rating for a call that your phone did not receive due to poor reception, and they must pay you for the call that you're on.
> 
> From this day forward, you will never have a shared ride again, and you will inadvertently drive Uber and Lyft's crowning achievements right into the ground.
> 
> Just think -- there will no longer be a reason to charge a passenger a lower rate for a ride that isn't shared, as drivers -- like me -- have finally figured out a workaround.
> 
> _Thanks, TE, but what if Lyft or Uber initially pings me with 2 calls? And what if....? _
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> Just drive to the first passenger, arrive, begin the call, and go into Airplane mode. The other call(s) will auto cancel, be cancelled by the passenger, or, if they get stuck in the system (Lyft likes to do this intentionally to make it difficult for you to move on to other calls and feed yourself), let the 90 sec. timer(s) expire, hit no-show, and drop off the person in your backseat as usual.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> *UPDATE*: So, the awesome company that is the Lyft Payday Loan app just pinged me with two Lyft Line calls at once, but didn't display the second pick-up until passenger #1 had been collected. SNEAKY. Picked up passenger #1 > went into Airplane mode > took them straight to their destination > waited for the timer > marked passenger #2 (still stuck in the queue) as a no-show > hit drop off on passenger #1 > acceptance rating dropped. So this trick is only going to work if a second passenger hasn't already been added to the route. Specifically, they can't ding your acceptance rating if your phone doesnt have reception in order to receive the ping -- that would be ghosting, and then they could just email you and be like, "You failed to collect 20 pings today (out of nowhere), you're fired," and it's class-action lawsuit season all over again.
> 
> As a reminder, YOU CAN NOT BE TERMINATED FOR YOUR ACCEPTANCE RATING, so if you're not trying for a dangling carrot (Bonus), feel free to keep breaking the system with me. Solo rides (every time) feel so DAMN good!
> 
> -TE
> 
> View attachment 126594
> 
> 
> *Want more dirty deets on Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


Pool i have a problem with but inSF, I don't have a problem with lyft line. Payout is not that much different here.



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I really didn't think my explanation was so difficult. EACH PICKUP can only be 1 or 2 riders. If I am wrong about that please let me know as it has been awhile since I drove for Lyft. The total number of riders in the car at any one time would never exceed 4 for Lyft Line or Uber Pool.


with line you can get 3, 1 person, pickups. Not sure about uber


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

Right, 1 or 2 riders. Which part of that is so confusing? If you have 1 you can get another and another but with 3 in your car you can't get a 2 pax request. The car seats 4. Do the math.


----------



## empresstabitha

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Right, 1 or 2 riders. Which part of that is so confusing? If you have 1 you can get another and another but with 3 in your car you can't get a 2 pax request. The car seats 4. Do the math.


True


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

After insulting me for posting accurate information, TE has gone suddenly silent.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Erm, the only thing you need to turn off is data.

Airplane mode is a flag, they send you a message about it, they can detect it, data however... not so much.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

Everybody! I have a great idea. Lets discuss ALL the workarounds we use in driver mode in graphic, step by step detail on this forum. This way the PTB for these two wonderful companies can easily find out exactly what we drivers do to side step their awful policies and unleash their engineering minions to fix/block/mitigate their efficiency. It'll be great.


----------



## Trump Economics

Not ignoring anyone. I don't always check threads regularly, and sometimes I'm busy making less than minimum-wage.

My car has 4 seats, and each Lyft Line pick-up can have a maximum of 2 people. When all of the seats are full, the seats are full.

Not sure what's confusing about all of this.

Stop 1: Two passengers.
Stop 2: Two passengers.
Full

Stop 1: One passenger.
Stop 2: Two passengers.
Stop 3: One passenger.
Full

Regardless of the scenario, my vehicle has 4 available seats.



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> After insulting me for posting accurate information, TE has gone suddenly silent.





RideshareSpectrum said:


> Everybody! I have a great idea. Lets discuss ALL the workarounds we use in driver mode in graphic, step by step detail on this forum. This way the PTB for these two wonderful companies can easily find out exactly what we drivers do to side step their awful policies and unleash their engineering minions to fix/block/mitigate their efficiency. It'll be great.


They can't prevent me from going into Airplane mode and they have to pay me for the passenger that's currently in transport.

I win. Bring it.



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Erm, the only thing you need to turn off is data.
> 
> Airplane mode is a flag, they send you a message about it, they can detect it, data however... not so much.


Oh, no! Not a message!

Bring it.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

You win? You appear to be somewhat less than literate. Just because you misunderstood my post that every Lift and Pool request is only 1 or 2 riders does not make me wrong and I certainly don't need any "schooling" from you.
Wake up dude, you ain't the only one here who knows anything about anything.


----------



## UberGirlBoss

Trump Economics said:


> Backstory:
> 
> Desperate for money > accepted a Lyft Line call from Pasadena to Los Angeles International Airport (about 30 miles) > got pinged to pick-up another passenger about 10 minutes in > saw the look on my current passenger's face (first time using Lyft) > took action > went into Airplane mode > dropped the passenger off at the Airport > collected the fee for one call/passenger > moved on with my day (acceptance rating at 100%). And when I turned Airplane mode off, the other call was cancelled -- Lyft does this when it senses you going the wrong way after a call has been accepted, when you go into Airplane mode to avoid calls on a regular basis, etc.
> 
> Particulars: using Google Maps and Apple Music -- both of which will continue to work, but you may have to download your music to your phone or adjust your sync/playlist settings.
> 
> _*MOVING FORWARD: *_
> 
> Pick-up your Lyft Line/Uber Pool passenger and go into Airplane mode.
> 
> Fact: they can not ding your acceptance rating for a call that your phone did not receive due to poor reception, and they must pay you for the call that you're on.
> 
> From this day forward, you will never have a shared ride again, and you will inadvertently drive Uber and Lyft's crowning achievements right into the ground.
> 
> Just think -- there will no longer be a reason to charge a passenger a lower rate for a ride that isn't shared, as drivers -- like me -- have finally figured out a workaround.
> 
> _Thanks, TE, but what if Lyft or Uber initially pings me with 2 calls? And what if....? _
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> Just drive to the first passenger, arrive, begin the call, and go into Airplane mode. The other call(s) will auto cancel, be cancelled by the passenger, or, if they get stuck in the system (Lyft likes to do this intentionally to make it difficult for you to move on to other calls and feed yourself), let the 90 sec. timer(s) expire, hit no-show, and drop off the person in your backseat as usual.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> *UPDATE*: So, the awesome company that is the Lyft Payday Loan app just pinged me with two Lyft Line calls at once, but didn't display the second pick-up until passenger #1 had been collected. SNEAKY. Picked up passenger #1 > went into Airplane mode > took them straight to their destination > waited for the timer > marked passenger #2 (still stuck in the queue) as a no-show > hit drop off on passenger #1 > acceptance rating dropped. So this trick is only going to work if a second passenger hasn't already been added to the route. Specifically, they can't ding your acceptance rating if your phone doesnt have reception in order to receive the ping -- that would be ghosting, and then they could just email you and be like, "You failed to collect 20 pings today (out of nowhere), you're fired," and it's class-action lawsuit season all over again.
> 
> As a reminder, YOU CAN NOT BE TERMINATED FOR YOUR ACCEPTANCE RATING, so if you're not trying for a dangling carrot (Bonus), feel free to keep breaking the system with me. Solo rides (every time) feel so DAMN good!
> 
> -TE
> 
> View attachment 126594
> 
> 
> *Want more dirty deets on Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


I love you for this


----------



## DidIDoThat

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I really didn't think my explanation was so difficult. EACH PICKUP can only be 1 or 2 riders. If I am wrong about that please let me know as it has been awhile since I drove for Lyft. The total number of riders in the car at any one time would never exceed 4 for Lyft Line or Uber Pool.


True, unless you have a Plus vehicle, then they will try to cram 6 in the vehicle if they can. Each request can have up to 2 people only (and service dog if they have one).


----------



## Trump Economics

UberGirlBoss said:


> I love you for this


I love me a little, too


----------



## UberLaLa

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> You win? You appear to be somewhat less than literate. Just because you misunderstood my post that every Lift and Pool request is only 1 or 2 riders does not make me wrong and I certainly don't need any "schooling" from you.
> Wake up dude, you ain't the only one here who knows anything about anything.


Yes he is...he TheDonald 

And OP, you more *excited *by this Poster's dis....or UberGirlBoss telling you she 'loves you?' 



DidIDoThat said:


> True, unless you have a Plus vehicle, then they will try to cram 6 in the vehicle if they can. Each request can have up to 2 people only (and service dog if they have one).


So, can each passenger have a _Service Dog? _Which in a _Plus vehicle_ could amount to 13 total beating hearts in one vehicle!


----------



## Snowblind

So, I am sure this has already been done, but I tried it today, just for Fun:

Accept a Line request.
Drive the opposite direction, away from the pick up location.
Keep driving away.
Pax will cancel, within a couple of minutes.
Did this twice today.


----------



## Trump Economics

I would just like to say, "I can see clearly now, the rain is gone. I can see all obstacles in my way." 

Yeeeaaaa


----------



## Markeezee

Since you posted this past Tuesday, I decided to try it out and I must say, it has been a breath of fresh air. No more pressure logistically to get from one passenger and one destination to another. No more awkwardness amongst multiple people in my car. No more b*llsh*t.

Upon implementing this technique once I start my line rides, I noticed something interesting.

After I drop the passenger to their destination, I turn off airplane mode so that I can validate the drop off on the app. Once back to normal mode, I then get the "You have lost contact with the Lyft system" text. Obvious enough because turning on airplane mode cuts out your cell data completely and that this text manages only to pop-up once cellular coverage is back on. However, I realized that I only got these texts for line rides that _Lyft was trying to stack or add to the ride._ I came to this realization when I saw that for the other line rides that I did, these texts never showed up after dropping the passenger(s) off and turning off airplane mode. For the rest of the line rides, Lyft was perhaps trying to add a queue of passengers to my route but since I was out of network coverage, or that is to say, cut off network coverage by being in airplane mode, Lyft sent me texts to have me be in cellular coverage to better dispatch me to other line passengers. But by then it is too late because not only do I turn on airplane mode, I also hit "sign off after last ride" for each initial line ride I commence. I only turn off airplane mode when I am at least 0.5~1 mile from passengers final destination because Lyft is not going to stack another passenger on me when I am 0.5 miles away to the final destination and having the ride as my last one and be logged off automatically.

Since Tuesday, I have given 10 line rides and have only received 5 of these texts (see attached photo), which has led me to conclude that these texts that Lyft sends me was in direct relation to them trying to stack or queue my line ride due to the destination of the initial passenger to better optimize, or should I say,maximize, the route taken. The other five line rides I gave didn't result in these texts which I conclude that Lyft didn't have passengers to stack or queue in the initial passenger's destination/route, so they simply let it be.

Again, my findings/conclusions are simply anecdotal but whatever the case may be, this technique of turning on airplane mode is simply refreshing!


----------



## Trump Economics

Markeezee said:


> Since you posted this past Tuesday, I decided to try it out and I must say, it has been a breath of fresh air. No more pressure logistically to get from one passenger and one destination to another. No more awkwardness amongst multiple people in my car. No more b*llsh*t.
> 
> Upon implementing this technique once I start my line rides, I noticed something interesting.
> 
> After I drop the passenger to their destination, I turn off airplane mode so that I can validate the drop off on the app. Once back to normal mode, I then get the "You have lost contact with the Lyft system" text. Obvious enough because turning on airplane mode cuts out your cell data completely and that this text manages only to pop-up once cellular coverage is back on. However, I realized that I only got these texts for line rides that _Lyft was trying to stack or add to the ride._ I came to this realization when I saw that for the other line rides that I did, these texts never showed up after dropping the passenger(s) off and turning off airplane mode. For the rest of the line rides, Lyft was perhaps trying to add a queue of passengers to my route but since I was out of network coverage, or that is to say, cut off network coverage by being in airplane mode, Lyft sent me texts to have me be in cellular coverage to better dispatch me to other line passengers. But by then it is too late because not only do I turn on airplane mode, I also hit "sign off after last ride" for each initial line ride I commence. I only turn off airplane mode when I am at least 0.5~1 mile from passengers final destination because Lyft is not going to stack another passenger on me when I am 0.5 miles away to the final destination and having the ride as my last one and be logged off automatically.
> 
> Since Tuesday, I have given 10 line rides and have only received 5 of these texts (see attached photo), which has led me to conclude that these texts that Lyft sends me was in direct relation to them trying to stack or queue my line ride due to the destination of the initial passenger to better optimize, or should I say,maximize, the route taken. The other five line rides I gave didn't result in these texts which I conclude that Lyft didn't have passengers to stack or queue in the initial passenger's destination/route, so they simply let it be.
> 
> Again, my findings/conclusions are simply anecdotal but whatever the case may be, this technique of turning on airplane mode is simply refreshing!


Yea, I love it, too! It feels like 2015 again, minus the viable income.


----------



## DeplorableDonald

UberLaLa said:


> Yes he is...he THE DONALD!
> 
> And OP, you more *excited *by this Poster's dis....or UberGirlBoss telling you she 'loves you?'
> 
> So, can each passenger have a _Service Dog? _Which in a _Plus vehicle_ could amount to 13 total beating hearts in one vehicle!


That's TheDonald to the likes of you. 

They're copying UberKennel. Lyft is Uber in a pink tutu.



Snowblind said:


> So, I am sure this has already been done, but I tried it today, just for Fun:
> 
> Accept a Line request.
> Drive the opposite direction, away from the pick up location.
> Keep driving away.
> Pax will cancel, within a couple of minutes.
> Did this twice today.


In my area we call this doing a roadman. He is legendary for doing this to Pool/Line rides.

I did this Friday. I was in a Lyft Power Zone when I got a ping. I accepted it then couldn't recall seeing any % attached to it. I don't do base rates, especially Line/Pool. It then added second rider.

I looked at Uber and it was surging. Turn app on, BOOM! I get a surge ping. I'm not sure what my cancellation rate is on Lyft but didn't want to risk two cancellations, so I did a roadman. I force stopped the Lyft app and did my Uber run. Sure enough, both cancelled.

I feel zero guilt for that. I have no issues screwing Uber and Lyft since they have zero compunction screwing me.


----------



## DidIDoThat

Well, they do say we have the right to accept or not accept any ride request presented to us, so I guess this is just a way of enforcing our right to not have rides pushed onto us without the ability to accept or not accept.

Hmmm....


----------



## DeplorableDonald

DidIDoThat said:


> Well, they do say we have the right to accept or not accept any ride request presented to us, so I guess this is just a way of enforcing our right to not have rides pushed onto us without the ability to accept or not accept.
> 
> Hmmm....


If they deactivate you for doing the airplane mode trick or anything else, they'd be in a world of shit.

Uber, as sleazy as they are, lets the No New Requests button work for not adding Pool riders. Lyft is even sleazier than Uber


----------



## DidIDoThat

DeplorableDonald said:


> If they deactivate you for doing the airplane mode trick or anything else, they'd be in a world of shit.
> 
> Uber, as sleazy as they are, lets the No New Requests button work for not adding Pool riders. Lyft is even sleazier than Uber


True, I dont take line requests so have not had to do this.

What has been intersting, is the fact that they have not given me a single request in two days after getting the notice about missing ride requests. UberXL rides have more then made up for it though


----------



## FemmeBritt

Trump Economics said:


> Backstory:
> 
> Desperate for money > accepted a Lyft Line call from Pasadena to Los Angeles International Airport (about 30 miles) > got pinged to pick-up another passenger about 10 minutes in > saw the look on my current passenger's face (first time using Lyft) > took action > went into Airplane mode > dropped the passenger off at the Airport > collected the fee for one call/passenger > moved on with my day (acceptance rating at 100%). And when I turned Airplane mode off, the other call was cancelled -- Lyft does this when it senses you going the wrong way after a call has been accepted, when you go into Airplane mode to avoid calls on a regular basis, etc.
> 
> Particulars: using Google Maps and Apple Music -- both of which will continue to work, but you may have to download your music to your phone or adjust your sync/playlist settings.
> 
> _*MOVING FORWARD: *_
> 
> Pick-up your Lyft Line/Uber Pool passenger and go into Airplane mode.
> 
> Fact: they can not ding your acceptance rating for a call that your phone did not receive due to poor reception, and they must pay you for the call that you're on.
> 
> From this day forward, you will never have a shared ride again, and you will inadvertently drive Uber and Lyft's crowning achievements right into the ground.
> 
> Just think -- there will no longer be a reason to charge a passenger a lower rate for a ride that isn't shared, as drivers -- like me -- have finally figured out a workaround.
> 
> _Thanks, TE, but what if Lyft or Uber initially pings me with 2 calls? And what if....? _
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> Just drive to the first passenger, arrive, begin the call, and go into Airplane mode. The other call(s) will auto cancel, be cancelled by the passenger, or, if they get stuck in the system (Lyft likes to do this intentionally to make it difficult for you to move on to other calls and feed yourself), let the 90 sec. timer(s) expire, hit no-show, and drop off the person in your backseat as usual.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> *UPDATE*: So, the awesome company that is the Lyft Payday Loan app just pinged me with two Lyft Line calls at once, but didn't display the second pick-up until passenger #1 had been collected. SNEAKY. Picked up passenger #1 > went into Airplane mode > took them straight to their destination > waited for the timer > marked passenger #2 (still stuck in the queue) as a no-show > hit drop off on passenger #1 > acceptance rating dropped. So this trick is only going to work if a second passenger hasn't already been added to the route. Specifically, they can't ding your acceptance rating if your phone doesnt have reception in order to receive the ping -- that would be ghosting, and then they could just email you and be like, "You failed to collect 20 pings today (out of nowhere), you're fired," and it's class-action lawsuit season all over again.
> 
> As a reminder, YOU CAN NOT BE TERMINATED FOR YOUR ACCEPTANCE RATING, so if you're not trying for a dangling carrot (Bonus), feel free to keep breaking the system with me. Solo rides (every time) feel so DAMN good!
> 
> -TE
> 
> View attachment 126594
> 
> 
> *Want more dirty deets on Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


For both u and l,put phone in airplane mode AND turn off GPS.


----------



## Trump Economics

Worked perfectly for me today. I'm so happy. One passenger on a 90-minute call


----------



## JayAre

Trump Economics said:


> Yea, that will happen


Genius move Trickle Down Trump Economics!


----------



## Hunter420

line go's in any direction now! 2 miles in the opposite direction, its so different, everyone complains about it-


----------



## Trump Economics

JayAre said:


> Genius move Trickle Down Trump Economics!


----------



## Trump Economics

Hunter420 said:


> line go's in any direction now! 2 miles in the opposite direction, its so different, everyone complains about it-


That's why this blocking method works perfectly. You just have one destination, so sit back and relax.


----------



## Shakur

You dont even have to do that, just dont tap screen to reroute and take the original passenger where they are going then complete the trip n you're good.


----------



## MMoore

Trump Economics said:


> Backstory:
> 
> Desperate for money > accepted a Lyft Line call from Pasadena to Los Angeles International Airport (about 30 miles) > got pinged to pick-up another passenger about 10 minutes in > saw the look on my current passenger's face (first time using Lyft) > took action > went into Airplane mode > dropped the passenger off at the Airport > collected the fee for one call/passenger > moved on with my day (acceptance rating at 100%). And when I turned Airplane mode off, the other call was cancelled -- Lyft does this when it senses you going the wrong way after a call has been accepted, when you go into Airplane mode to avoid calls on a regular basis, etc.
> 
> Particulars: using Google Maps and Apple Music -- both of which will continue to work, but you may have to download your music to your phone or adjust your sync/playlist settings.
> 
> _*MOVING FORWARD: *_
> 
> Pick-up your Lyft Line/Uber Pool passenger and go into Airplane mode.
> 
> Fact: they can not ding your acceptance rating for a call that your phone did not receive due to poor reception, and they must pay you for the call that you're on.
> 
> From this day forward, you will never have a shared ride again, and you will inadvertently drive Uber and Lyft's crowning achievements right into the ground.
> 
> Just think -- there will no longer be a reason to charge a passenger a lower rate for a ride that isn't shared, as drivers -- like me -- have finally figured out a workaround.
> 
> _Thanks, TE, but what if Lyft or Uber initially pings me with 2 calls? And what if....? _
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> Just drive to the first passenger, arrive, begin the call, and go into Airplane mode. The other call(s) will auto cancel, be cancelled by the passenger, or, if they get stuck in the system (Lyft likes to do this intentionally to make it difficult for you to move on to other calls and feed yourself), let the 90 sec. timer(s) expire, hit no-show, and drop off the person in your backseat as usual.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> *UPDATE*: So, the awesome company that is the Lyft Payday Loan app just pinged me with two Lyft Line calls at once, but didn't display the second pick-up until passenger #1 had been collected. SNEAKY. Picked up passenger #1 > went into Airplane mode > took them straight to their destination > waited for the timer > marked passenger #2 (still stuck in the queue) as a no-show > hit drop off on passenger #1 > acceptance rating dropped. So this trick is only going to work if a second passenger hasn't already been added to the route. Specifically, they can't ding your acceptance rating if your phone doesnt have reception in order to receive the ping -- that would be ghosting, and then they could just email you and be like, "You failed to collect 20 pings today (out of nowhere), you're fired," and it's class-action lawsuit season all over again.
> 
> As a reminder, YOU CAN NOT BE TERMINATED FOR YOUR ACCEPTANCE RATING, so if you're not trying for a dangling carrot (Bonus), feel free to keep breaking the system with me. Solo rides (every time) feel so DAMN good!
> 
> -TE
> 
> View attachment 126594
> 
> 
> *Want more dirty deets on Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


Is there a similar workaround for Uber Pool?


----------



## Lyfted13

Side note...if you do Lyft lines, DO NOT use Waze, use Google maps. One time when Google maps was acting up I had to switch to Waze for a bit and I noticed that after I picked up the first pax, about 2 minutes in I got a redirect ping for a 2nd pax. I was like WTF? With Google, once you start a line trip with only one pax, you will not be interrupted until pax #1 has been dropped off. I often start the trip as soon as I arrive so they don’t get a chance to screw up my day and add 2 more pax that don’t add any value to the trip, that way I know it will just be the one pax. I also have push notifications turned off in the Lyft driver app for the same reason. Doing these things makes it less likely that I get multiple pax on line trips. Since google bought Waze anyway, the navigation is basically the same so I don’t really see any advantage to using Waze anyway..


----------



## Trump Economics

I’ve never used Waze. It takes too long for the arrow to indicate which direction I should be going in at the start of the ride, and seconds are crucial.


----------



## DrivingForYou

MMoore said:


> Is there a similar workaround for Uber Pool?


Easier with Uber:

1) never take any pool rides in the first place with uber. Unlike Lyft, uber pool rides pay substantially less.

2) if you DO take an Uber Pool ride, just to offline after accepting the first ping, (i.e. Last ride mode) and they won't add any more pings to the ride.



Lyfted13 said:


> Side note...if you do Lyft lines, DO NOT use Waze, use Google maps. One time when Google maps was acting up I had to switch to Waze for a bit and I noticed that after I picked up the first pax, about 2 minutes in I got a redirect ping for a 2nd pax. I was like WTF? With Google, once you start a line trip with only one pax, you will not be interrupted until pax #1 has been dropped off. I often start the trip as soon as I arrive so they don't get a chance to screw up my day and add 2 more pax that don't add any value to the trip, that way I know it will just be the one pax. I also have push notifications turned off in the Lyft driver app for the same reason. Doing these things makes it less likely that I get multiple pax on line trips. Since google bought Waze anyway, the navigation is basically the same so I don't really see any advantage to using Waze anyway..


Waze is GARBAGE. I only use Google maps, as Google maps has continuous live traffic on all streets, not just the route.



Trump Economics said:


> Worked perfectly for me today. I'm so happy. One passenger on a 90-minute call
> 
> View attachment 195003


Wow, and you got SUBSTANTIALLY UNDER PAID as a result. Unless you flew, you did not take a straight line. You are missing all the mileage from taking the freeways. From the looks of it you lost over 7 miles of pay. No way that trip was only 18 miles.

Going into airplane mode is a bad idea on uber for this reason.


----------



## Trump Economics

At this point, it’s all less than minimum-wage earnings. If you drive for either company, you’re probably broke, desperate, and looking for quarters so you can buy a Lotto Scratcher.


----------



## Luber4.9

Word


----------



## Lyfted13

Trump Economics said:


> At this point, it's all less than minimum-wage earnings. If you drive for either company, you're probably broke, desperate, and looking for quarters so you can buy a Lotto Scratcher.


Lol how do you know my life? But I don't do scratchers, fantasy 5 and daily 3. Better odds


----------



## Trump Economics

Lyfted13 said:


> Lol how do you know my life? But I don't do scratchers, fantasy 5 and daily 3. Better odds


----------



## Trump Economics

How’s everyone doing with this?


----------



## upyouruber

Trump Economics said:


> Backstory:
> 
> Desperate for money > accepted a Lyft Line call from Pasadena to Los Angeles International Airport (about 30 miles) > got pinged to pick-up another passenger about 10 minutes in > saw the look on my current passenger's face (first time using Lyft) > took action > went into Airplane mode > dropped the passenger off at the Airport > collected the fee for one call/passenger > moved on with my day (acceptance rating at 100%). And when I turned Airplane mode off, the other call was cancelled -- Lyft does this when it senses you going the wrong way after a call has been accepted, when you go into Airplane mode to avoid calls on a regular basis, etc.
> 
> Particulars: using Google Maps and Apple Music -- both of which will continue to work, but you may have to download your music to your phone or adjust your sync/playlist settings.
> 
> _*MOVING FORWARD: *_
> 
> Pick-up your Lyft Line/Uber Pool passenger and go into Airplane mode.
> 
> Fact: they can not ding your acceptance rating for a call that your phone did not receive due to poor reception, and they must pay you for the call that you're on.
> 
> From this day forward, you will never have a shared ride again, and you will inadvertently drive Uber and Lyft's crowning achievements right into the ground.
> 
> Just think -- there will no longer be a reason to charge a passenger a lower rate for a ride that isn't shared, as drivers -- like me -- have finally figured out a workaround.
> 
> _Thanks, TE, but what if Lyft or Uber initially pings me with 2 calls? And what if....? _
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> Just drive to the first passenger, arrive, begin the call, and go into Airplane mode. The other call(s) will auto cancel, be cancelled by the passenger, or, if they get stuck in the system (Lyft likes to do this intentionally to make it difficult for you to move on to other calls and feed yourself), let the 90 sec. timer(s) expire, hit no-show, and drop off the person in your backseat as usual.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> *UPDATE*: So, the awesome company that is the Lyft Payday Loan app just pinged me with two Lyft Line calls at once, but didn't display the second pick-up until passenger #1 had been collected. SNEAKY. Picked up passenger #1 > went into Airplane mode > took them straight to their destination > waited for the timer > marked passenger #2 (still stuck in the queue) as a no-show > hit drop off on passenger #1 > acceptance rating dropped. So this trick is only going to work if a second passenger hasn't already been added to the route. Specifically, they can't ding your acceptance rating if your phone doesnt have reception in order to receive the ping -- that would be ghosting, and then they could just email you and be like, "You failed to collect 20 pings today (out of nowhere), you're fired," and it's class-action lawsuit season all over again.
> 
> As a reminder, YOU CAN NOT BE TERMINATED FOR YOUR ACCEPTANCE RATING, so if you're not trying for a dangling carrot (Bonus), feel free to keep breaking the system with me. Solo rides (every time) feel so DAMN good!
> 
> -TE
> 
> View attachment 126594
> 
> 
> *Want more dirty deets on Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


Genius, pure genius!!!
Thank you for the powerful tips.


----------



## MMoore

upyouruber said:


> Genius, pure genius!!!
> Thank you for the powerful tips.


 But they will only pay you for pool rates and not Uberx rates correct?


----------



## Trump Economics

MMoore said:


> But they will only pay you for pool rates and not Uberx rates correct?


Correct


----------



## Fritz Duval

Trump Economics said:


> Backstory:
> 
> Desperate for money > accepted a Lyft Line call from Pasadena to Los Angeles International Airport (about 30 miles) > got pinged to pick-up another passenger about 10 minutes in > saw the look on my current passenger's face (first time using Lyft) > took action > went into Airplane mode > dropped the passenger off at the Airport > collected the fee for one call/passenger > moved on with my day (acceptance rating at 100%). And when I turned Airplane mode off, the other call was cancelled -- Lyft does this when it senses you going the wrong way after a call has been accepted, when you go into Airplane mode to avoid calls on a regular basis, etc.
> 
> Particulars: using Google Maps and Apple Music -- both of which will continue to work, but you may have to download your music to your phone or adjust your sync/playlist settings.
> 
> _*MOVING FORWARD: *_
> 
> Pick-up your Lyft Line/Uber Pool passenger and go into Airplane mode.
> 
> Fact: they can not ding your acceptance rating for a call that your phone did not receive due to poor reception, and they must pay you for the call that you're on.
> 
> From this day forward, you will never have a shared ride again, and you will inadvertently drive Uber and Lyft's crowning achievements right into the ground.
> 
> Just think -- there will no longer be a reason to charge a passenger a lower rate for a ride that isn't shared, as drivers -- like me -- have finally figured out a workaround.
> 
> _Thanks, TE, but what if Lyft or Uber initially pings me with 2 calls? And what if....? _
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> Just drive to the first passenger, arrive, begin the call, and go into Airplane mode. The other call(s) will auto cancel, be cancelled by the passenger, or, if they get stuck in the system (Lyft likes to do this intentionally to make it difficult for you to move on to other calls and feed yourself), let the 90 sec. timer(s) expire, hit no-show, and drop off the person in your backseat as usual.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> *UPDATE*: So, the awesome company that is the Lyft Payday Loan app just pinged me with two Lyft Line calls at once, but didn't display the second pick-up until passenger #1 had been collected. SNEAKY. Picked up passenger #1 > went into Airplane mode > took them straight to their destination > waited for the timer > marked passenger #2 (still stuck in the queue) as a no-show > hit drop off on passenger #1 > acceptance rating dropped. So this trick is only going to work if a second passenger hasn't already been added to the route. Specifically, they can't ding your acceptance rating if your phone doesnt have reception in order to receive the ping -- that would be ghosting, and then they could just email you and be like, "You failed to collect 20 pings today (out of nowhere), you're fired," and it's class-action lawsuit season all over again.
> 
> As a reminder, YOU CAN NOT BE TERMINATED FOR YOUR ACCEPTANCE RATING, so if you're not trying for a dangling carrot (Bonus), feel free to keep breaking the system with me. Solo rides (every time) feel so DAMN good!
> 
> -TE
> 
> View attachment 126594
> 
> 
> *Want more dirty deets on Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


lyft's system can detect your in airplane mode. You will get an email warning you. Its also i beleive a violation to go into airplane mode with a pax in the car.


----------



## Trump Economics

Fritz Duval said:


> lyft's system can detect your in airplane mode. You will get an email warning you. Its also i beleive a violation to go into airplane mode with a pax in the car.


I've received those emails that are designed to scare you, but no deactivation occurred. They can't tell you how to operate your own phone, but if you have an email that says, "If you go into Airplane mode, you WILL be deactivated," I'd love to see it. I'll forward it on to the appropriate parties


----------



## LA#1x3

I never pick up line/pool. Only at high prime. 100% or more



Shea F. Kenny said:


> All of this is in-necessary and stupid. Take the first call, then click on go offline after current trips. You will not receive any more pings.


Yes you will bud. With lyft you can get 2 rider even if u go offline.


----------



## Lyfted13

Make sure you don’t allow push notifications from the driver app if you don’t want add ins in the middle of the route....unless you use Waze, then you’re screwed no matter what you do lol


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Lyfted13 said:


> Make sure you don't allow push notifications from the driver app if you don't want add ins in the middle of the route....unless you use Waze, then you're screwed no matter what you do lol


Theyll stillget added. U just wont get notified. Lol.


----------



## Lyfted13

Skepticaldriver said:


> Theyll stillget added. U just wont get notified. Lol.


Yea...if you don't start the trip with only one pax then anything goes, but if you manage to make it to pax #1 before they add #2 then it's smooth sailing

Nothing is really foolproof here


----------



## UberBeemer

Is all the hoop jumping making you money, or are you missing out on extra income? I can see that pool or line arent paying as well as base rates, but have you factored in the gap between dropping the lone passenger and waiting for the next ping, compared to having two birds in the hand?


----------



## 240BIGWINO

I don't like the idea of going out of my way to make the "shared" ride experience better for the cheap paxhole that ordered it. Personally I can't help but smile when I see a passenger added. I hope it's out of the way and they get dropped off first. The worse the experience the higher the likelihood the paxhole will come off the extra dollar to get a private ride next time.


----------



## Bus Bozo

240BIGWINO said:


> I don't like the idea of going out of my way to make the "shared" ride experience better for the cheap paxhole that ordered it. Personally I can't help but smile when I see a passenger added. I hope it's out of the way and they get dropped off first. The worse the experience the higher the likelihood the paxhole will come off the extra dollar to get a private ride next time.


I am like-minded about this. Sometimes a shared ride is a longer trip. Based on a recent experience, this is when I'd take the pax directly and decline added pax, worth a temporary bump to my cancel rate. But on shorter runs it's fun to let the pax share the pain, especially if they then bellyache!


----------



## 240BIGWINO

I wouldn’t care if their trip was to Mars. I’m adding every person possible and making the trip as long and inconvenient as possible. 

Also, no requests honored, no help w luggage etc. Music air all get a firm no and an explanation that they ordered the “bus” level of service and right now I have a route and schedule to keep and can’t adjust anything.


----------



## Bus Bozo

LMAO!


----------



## drive4lyft69

Trump Economics said:


> Backstory:
> 
> Desperate for money > accepted a Lyft Line call from Pasadena to Los Angeles International Airport (about 30 miles) > got pinged to pick-up another passenger about 10 minutes in > saw the look on my current passenger's face (first time using Lyft) > took action > went into Airplane mode > dropped the passenger off at the Airport > collected the fee for one call/passenger > moved on with my day (acceptance rating at 100%). And when I turned Airplane mode off, the other call was cancelled -- Lyft does this when it senses you going the wrong way after a call has been accepted, when you go into Airplane mode to avoid calls on a regular basis, etc.
> 
> Particulars: using Google Maps and Apple Music -- both of which will continue to work, but you may have to download your music to your phone or adjust your sync/playlist settings.
> 
> _*MOVING FORWARD: *_
> 
> Pick-up your Lyft Line/Uber Pool passenger and go into Airplane mode.
> 
> Fact: they can not ding your acceptance rating for a call that your phone did not receive due to poor reception, and they must pay you for the call that you're on.
> 
> From this day forward, you will never have a shared ride again, and you will inadvertently drive Uber and Lyft's crowning achievements right into the ground.
> 
> Just think -- there will no longer be a reason to charge a passenger a lower rate for a ride that isn't shared, as drivers -- like me -- have finally figured out a workaround.
> 
> _Thanks, TE, but what if Lyft or Uber initially pings me with 2 calls? And what if....? _
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> Just drive to the first passenger, arrive, begin the call, and go into Airplane mode. The other call(s) will auto cancel, be cancelled by the passenger, or, if they get stuck in the system (Lyft likes to do this intentionally to make it difficult for you to move on to other calls and feed yourself), let the 90 sec. timer(s) expire, hit no-show, and drop off the person in your backseat as usual.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> *UPDATE*: So, the awesome company that is the Lyft Payday Loan app just pinged me with two Lyft Line calls at once, but didn't display the second pick-up until passenger #1 had been collected. SNEAKY. Picked up passenger #1 > went into Airplane mode > took them straight to their destination > waited for the timer > marked passenger #2 (still stuck in the queue) as a no-show > hit drop off on passenger #1 > acceptance rating dropped. So this trick is only going to work if a second passenger hasn't already been added to the route. Specifically, they can't ding your acceptance rating if your phone doesnt have reception in order to receive the ping -- that would be ghosting, and then they could just email you and be like, "You failed to collect 20 pings today (out of nowhere), you're fired," and it's class-action lawsuit season all over again.
> 
> As a reminder, YOU CAN NOT BE TERMINATED FOR YOUR ACCEPTANCE RATING, so if you're not trying for a dangling carrot (Bonus), feel free to keep breaking the system with me. Solo rides (every time) feel so DAMN good!
> 
> -TE
> 
> View attachment 126594
> 
> 
> *Want more dirty deets on Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


If I accidentally chose Line or Pool, I turned on "Stop new requests ".


----------

